# Am I INTJ, INFJ, or INFP?



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

vince9950 said:


> All of this is VERY T. And Fi. INTJs have Fi and will use it.
> 
> On what basis do you think that you are an F? I really can't figure out why you are doubting that you're a T. :mellow:


I dunno, I could be an F type..it's possible. I'm really not sure about the whole thing though. I do feel empathetic, but it's more like 'oh man sucks to be him/her at this time, and i come up with ways that I can solve the person's problem. I just don't think it's possible to really feel what they are feeling at this point in time. This is just my personal perception of it...I also read that T types naturally notice tasks & work to be accomplished whereas I don't, not always.


----------



## vince9950 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ts aren't heartless. They can absolutely empathize. 

T types naturally notice tasks and work to be accomplished? Huh. I've never heard that, and it certainly isn't true for me personally.

Ts make decisions on logic rather than how they feel about something, which is something you said was true for you. They also focus on solving someones problems rather than just making the person feel better.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> Well, INTJs are really weird too, so that really gets us nowhere. Perhaps you should try and decide between Ne and Ni? If you seem to have loads of both, that would indicate you were a dominant iNtuitor, thus INTJ.
> 
> Have you taken a functional analysis test? http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/assessment/develop_old.html


Well I did the functional analysis test and got Ni > Ne, but I could relate to the Ne things a LOT too. I suppose that makes me an INTJ then, since Ni was slightly higher even though they were pretty close.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

vince9950 said:


> Ts aren't heartless. They can absolutely empathize.
> 
> T types naturally notice tasks and work to be accomplished? Huh. I've never heard that, and it certainly isn't true for me personally.
> 
> Ts make decisions on logic rather than how they feel about something, which is something you said was true for you. They also focus on solving someones problems rather than just making the person feel better.


I see. This adds further to my INTJ-ness, especially the last part XD. The last part is DEFINITELY true for me.


----------



## akaSurreal (Jul 8, 2010)

Staryu said:


> I see. This adds further to my INTJ-ness, especially the last part XD. The last part is DEFINITELY true for me.


Then its settled, you are INTJ (at least for now) :wink:


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

akaSurreal said:


> Then its settled, you are INTJ (at least for now) :wink:


I suppose. I'm therefore an INTJ that likes rainbows, and believes my fantasy world is another dimension of the real world. Rationale: You cannot prove that it is not XD And I escape to my fantasy world..sorry I can't reveal, this is too personal. 
But I suppose I'm an INTJ that loves art. I also am a huge fan of sci & tech tho!


----------



## INXX (Jul 14, 2010)

God said:


> Just being on PerC qualifies you as N. :crazy:


:laughing:


----------



## INXX (Jul 14, 2010)

Staryu said:


> Well I did the functional analysis test and got Ni > Ne, but I could relate to the Ne things a LOT too. I suppose that makes me an INTJ then, since Ni was slightly higher even though they were pretty close.


Hi there, I went to the site you linked here, but it wouldn't give me a result. However, after going through the questions, I counted my responses for each area and got a clearly dominant Ni over Ne, Ti over Te, and Se over Si. Fe was over Fi but not as heavily as the others. Nonethess, this does help to conclude INFJ for me since even if Fi were _greater_ than Fi, I could not be an INTJ because I do not have a developed Te function at all. I know that Ni is correct in the first position because I am introverted, and the only other introvert with both Ti and Se is ISTP. Never in my wildest dreams could I be confused with an ISTP.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Staryu said:


> I dunno, I could be an F type..it's possible. I'm really not sure about the whole thing though. I do feel empathetic, but it's more like 'oh man sucks to be him/her at this time, and i come up with ways that I can solve the person's problem. I just don't think it's possible to really feel what they are feeling at this point in time. This is just my personal perception of it...I also read that T types naturally notice tasks & work to be accomplished whereas I don't, not always.


I'm voting INTJ. The fact that you used the "sucks to be him/her" example was what sold it for me, strangely enough. Yes, INTJ's can be empathetic. I just know that for myself, if it doesn't serve any particular means to become involved, I won't. Have you ever been sought out by friends to give advice, and been completely confused as to why they would ask you to help on a subject you don't know about? Have you then been told that it's because you're calm and smart and come up with points that no one else ever considers? You may not have, I'm just curious. 

As for naturally noticing tasks and work to be accomplished, yeah, I've done it. But if it's not something that interests me, I won't care about it. Let it sit and rot in a half-finished state, it's irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

INXX said:


> Hi there, I went to the site you linked here, but it wouldn't give me a result. However, after going through the questions, I counted my responses for each area and got a clearly dominant Ni over Ne, Ti over Te, and Se over Si. Fe was over Fi but not as heavily as the others. Nonethess, this does help to conclude INFJ for me since even if Fi were _greater_ than Fi, I could not be an INTJ because I do not have a developed Te function at all. I know that Ni is correct in the first position because I am introverted, and the only other introvert with both Ti and Se is ISTP. Never in my wildest dreams could I be confused with an ISTP.


weird, that link doesn't work anymore. there's another one on keys2cognition, but that one is really confusing. all i know for sure at this point is that my Fi>Fe and Te>Ti. the rest, im not too clear of, i think im an INTJ but im not sure. my highest function was Te and then Ni..but that test was pretty confusing, tbh.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

wonderfert said:


> I'm voting INTJ. The fact that you used the "sucks to be him/her" example was what sold it for me, strangely enough. Yes, INTJ's can be empathetic. *I just know that for myself, if it doesn't serve any particular means to become involved, I won't. * Have you ever been sought out by friends to give advice, and been completely confused as to why they would ask you to help on a subject you don't know about? Have you then been told that it's because you're calm and smart and come up with points that no one else ever considers? You may not have, I'm just curious.
> 
> As for naturally noticing tasks and work to be accomplished, yeah, I've done it. But if it's not something that interests me, I won't care about it. Let it sit and rot in a half-finished state, it's irrelevant anyway.


oh my gosh, that is exactly what i said to my friend once. i went "well the situation is the same regardless of what i feel about it and it makes no difference, it's just like any other story on TV." she however, cries, laughs, etc at basically everything..i don't know how she gets affected that easily. it is interesting to watch her though..
and..how the heck did you know that ive been sought out for advice but knew hardly anything about that? that was..spot-on. and i was told that it's because im "good at coming up with stuff."
sometimes i get confused and think im an NF, but i guess it's because a few NF values appeal to me such as the idealism and cooperation parts(but id rather forge an existence by struggling myself rather than having to ask for help for it) so that might be why. i was also sensitive as a kid..now not so much(but sometimes i get these HUGE bursts of..feelings, and i have NO idea what to do about them.) i scored strongly on the NT preference but there may have been other factors that contributed to that such as the wording of the questions and my personal perception of what i *think* i am.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Staryu said:


> and..how the heck did you know that ive been sought out for advice but knew hardly anything about that? that was..spot-on. and i was told that it's because im "good at coming up with stuff."


Because I worked it out :wink:
You seem INTJ to me. If you are, it seemed likely that you would have experienced those situations, and been told things along those lines. If I were a betting woman, which I'm not because I don't see the point, I would wager that you've probably also been told that you need to smile more.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

wonderfert said:


> Because I worked it out :wink:
> You seem INTJ to me. If you are, it seemed likely that you would have experienced those situations, and been told things along those lines. If I were a betting woman, which I'm not because I don't see the point, I would wager that you've probably also been told that you need to smile more.


fine, ill give you the benefit of the doubt here.
well my parents did ask a few times why "i was never happy" as compared with my little brother(who's an extravert and an Fe type as well). as for the smile more part, you're right about that too. apart from the few times when i was thinking about something pleasant and it made me have a ..smile on my face, ive been told to "stop looking so serious and upto something."


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Staryu said:


> fine, ill give you the benefit of the doubt here.
> well my parents did ask a few times why "i was never happy" as compared with my little brother(who's an extravert and an Fe type as well). as for the smile more part, you're right about that too. apart from the few times when i was thinking about something pleasant and it made me have a ..smile on my face, ive been told to "stop looking so serious and upto something."


Yes, the "why aren't you happy?" and "are you feeling ok?" are to be expected. According to my non-INTJ friends, I can't pull off normal facial expressions. I've also been accused of looking like I'm mocking someone inside my head while, in reality I'm very interested in what they're saying. I don't know if any of this sounds familiar, but I seem to have done fairly well so far.

Ever been bored by a conversation to the point where you retreat into your own head and either analyze something to pieces, or simply review multiple episodes of your favorite tv show simultaneously? Ever enter into a conversation and then look up and find you're being glared/yelled at, and accused of being rude and not paying attention? I doubt that this is an INTJ trait entirely, but it's amusing nonetheless.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

God said:


> Just being on PerC qualifies you as N. :crazy:


You may have a good point there. My ISFJ husband and a couple of other S's I know couldn't be bothered spending time on here like I do. My husband barely even checks his FB page.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

wonderfert said:


> Yes, the "why aren't you happy?" and "are you feeling ok?" are to be expected. According to my non-INTJ friends, I can't pull off normal facial expressions. I've also been accused of looking like I'm mocking someone inside my head while, in reality I'm very interested in what they're saying. I don't know if any of this sounds familiar, but I seem to have done fairly well so far.
> 
> Ever been bored by a conversation to the point where you retreat into your own head and either analyze something to pieces, or simply review multiple episodes of your favorite tv show simultaneously? Ever enter into a conversation and then look up and find you're being glared/yelled at, and accused of being rude and not paying attention? I doubt that this is an INTJ trait entirely, but it's amusing nonetheless.


this sounds very familiar. ive also been accused of looking "sarcastic"..to which i went..huh? HOW does someone LOOK sarcastic? *confused* 
oh for me if i am bored by a conversation i don't analyze stuff, i just think about things. sometimes they start with "i wonder if..." and sometimes it's just daydreaming. i usually try to pay attention to avoid the extra headache that follows if the person finds out im not interested in what they are talking about but other times ill just make an excuse to escape[ie i have to go check something, go to washroom, etc] or ill pretend to be doing a crossword or sudoku.


----------

